# First Bike



## pari_girl (5 Jan 2017)

Hi all

I would like some help with buying a new bike. 
As this is my first bike I dont intend to spend a lot right now.

I have finalized this bike
http://www.halfords.com/cycling/bikes/mountain-bikes/indi-voyager-womens-mountain-bike-16

I know this is a cheap bike but I dont mind if It lasts atleast a year. My use is probably just going to the gym which is around 2miles away?
I have tried looking for second hand bikes on ebay and gumtree but not had much luck.
what do you all think of the above bike - ?

Thanks
Pari


----------



## JD42 (5 Jan 2017)

If it gets you going to where you want to go... go for it and good luck!


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2017)

What do I think of that bike? Not much I'm afraid. Its steel not aluminium so it's likely to be heavier than you! Thick knobbly tyres. All adds up to something that's going to be a effort to pedal.

You can get much better second hand if you're patient. Try to aim for something called a hybrid, without suspension, you don't need it, it just adds weight.

Have a read of this thread by someone in a similar situation;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/buying-my-first-proper-bike.212031/

If you want new from Halfords this is a much better prospect:
http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=165534&productId=1230879&storeId=10001


----------



## raleighnut (5 Jan 2017)

It'll certainly give you a good workout.


----------



## Jimidh (5 Jan 2017)

I agree with the above - I looks like a heavy bike and you def don't need heavy and pretty ineffective suspension for the type of riding you plan to do.


----------



## Widge (5 Jan 2017)

This is well worth a read.......it could save you from buying a turkey!

https://www.southcoastbikes.co.uk/Dont-Buy-a-Cheap-Bike

The one you are looking at looks like a clanky moonstrosity of a bike.......you can do do a lot better for the money-or a few quid more-by buying second hand or going for an aluminium non-sus hybrid?


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2017)

If you're only going to the gym on it, you'd be better off going for what's known as a single speed bike. There are loads on Gumtree, some for under 100 quid. You don't need to be worrying about the faff of derailleur gears, or disc brakes, from what you say.

A new one from Halfords here.

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=261353&productId=1292717&storeId=10001


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2017)

raleighnut said:


> It'll certainly give you a good workout.


I mis read that,


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jan 2017)

It is cheap for a reason.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jan 2017)

@pari_girl if it ticks your boxes then fair enough

but like others have said it will be heavy and of not great quality , i would keep looking at the 2nd hand market if that is your budget there are loads around 

what about this Claude Butler Courier 'fixie'

i normally have a few older style 2nd hand bikes for sale but at the moment they are all of the larger sized road bikes


----------



## MartinQ (5 Jan 2017)

If you can get to a decathlon and medium is ok
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/original-300-hybrid-bike-white-id_8245553.html
is a good buy and not too much more


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> If you're only going to the gym on it, you'd be better off going for what's known as a single speed bike. There are loads on Gumtree, some for under 100 quid. You don't need to be worrying about the faff of derailleur gears, or disc brakes, from what you say.
> 
> A new one from Halfords here.
> 
> http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...goryId=261353&productId=1292717&storeId=10001


Just to translate a 'fixie' is a fixed gear single speed bike. Fixed means there is no freewheel so you can't stop pedaling, the crank just keeps going round.

The fixie in the link from biggs682 is one with what we call a rear 'flip flop hub' that means one side has a freewheel which means you can stop pedalling if you wish. You just flip the wheel.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

@pari_girl Hi, welcome

Agree with the above. If you're only going a few miles then avoid anything with suspension, knobbly tyres and a bazillion gears. Keep it simple. Decathlon are pretty good at making sensible simple bikes.

Here, even has lights and a rack- perfect?
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/hoprider-300-womens-city-hybrid-bike-id_8307663.html


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Just to translate a 'fixie' is a fixed gear single speed bike. Fixed means there is no freewheel so you can't stop pedaling, the crank just keeps going round.
> 
> The fixie in the link from biggs682 is one with what we call a rear 'flip flop hub' that means one side has a freewheel which means you can stop pedalling if you wish. You just flip the wheel.


Hence the reason I said "single speed" not "fixie". A lot of flip flop hubbed bikes are marketed as "fixies". True "fixies" are track bikes, with no freewheel, and no brakes (you use your legs to brake).


----------



## MichaelW2 (5 Jan 2017)

That full suspension steel framed "mtb" will be a pig to ride and even harder to handle on stair cases, bike racks, trains etc.
If you ars just riding on road and bike paths, get a non suspension bike. If you are riding to work get some reliable tough tyres such as Schwalbe Marathon, to reduce punctures. If you are hauling a shopping load, get one with the threaded eyelets for bolt-on luggage rack.
Whatever bike you get, get the right size.
Raleigh do better models. Go Outdoors and Decathlon are good for cheap rideable bikes.


----------



## Cycleops (5 Jan 2017)

@Racing roadkill I doubt the OP knows the intricacies of fixed wheel terminology but the Halfords bike in your link has a fixed (non freewheel) gear wheel, which is the point I was trying to get across.


----------



## vickster (5 Jan 2017)

If in London, make sure you have some budget for a decent D lock (assume £30+)

The Decathlon bike looks much better than the Halfords one


----------



## Racing roadkill (5 Jan 2017)

Cycleops said:


> @Racing roadkill I doubt the OP knows the intricacies of fixed wheel terminology but the Halfords bike in your link has a fixed (non freewheel) gear wheel, which is the point I was trying to get across.


Read the spec list of that bike. The one from Halfords I linked to has a flip flop hub ( 16t *FREEWHEEL AND FIXED SPROCKET).*


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Jan 2017)

MartinQ said:


> If you can get to a decathlon and medium is ok
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/original-300-hybrid-bike-white-id_8245553.html
> is a good buy and not too much more


As MartinQ said. The decathlon bike will be lighter and more suited to what you want to use it for. Still a budget bike but a vast improvement on the Halfords piece of pig iron!


----------



## Anna Scott (5 Jan 2017)

Hi! I'm also going to be a cyclist But don't even know what to start with. As I'm a girl I'd like to buy not heavy bike, and as it's my first bike I'd preffer not to pay much for it. I want to go around on it and sometimes want to go to forest, just to admire the nature and play sports at the same time. Can you, please, recommend me something?


----------



## MarkF (5 Jan 2017)

You could go to Decathlon and pay an extra £20 for one of these. http://www.decathlon.co.uk/original-300-hybrid-bike-white-id_8245553.html

These are used in hire shops all over Spain and are tough as old boots.


----------



## Fab Foodie (5 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> You could go to Decathlon and pay an extra £20 for one of these. http://www.decathlon.co.uk/original-300-hybrid-bike-white-id_8245553.html
> 
> These are used in hire shops all over Spain and are tough as old boots.


Agreed, bargain!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (5 Jan 2017)

I think it would have its uses .
Like if you ride it towards Evans front door during the night and smash right through it first time of asking 
Joking aside,it would not last you and it's very heavy so I wouldn't bother .
As someone suggested earlier,just be patient and something far more better in the second hand market will turn up


----------



## jefmcg (5 Jan 2017)

+1 to decathlon.

A friend of mine is getting on very well with this after a couple of years http://www.decathlon.co.uk/elops-100-classic-style-bike-black-id_8305485.html


----------



## Reynard (5 Jan 2017)

There's a *huge* Decathlon at Surrey Quays - easy to get there via the Overground, then just a short walk through the shopping centre.


----------



## cyberknight (5 Jan 2017)

Another vote for decathlon , i was looking at this if you want a mtb style bike .
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-300-ladies-mountain-bike-id_8284494.html


----------



## marknotgeorge (6 Jan 2017)

Decathlon's spot on for inexpensive bikes. I've got my girl's Christmas bikes there if I hadn't found some ex-display bargains.


----------



## MarkF (6 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> I think it would have its uses .
> Like if you ride it towards Evans front door during the night and smash right through it first time of asking
> Joking aside,it would not last you and it's very heavy so I wouldn't bother .
> As someone suggested earlier,just be patient and something far more better in the second hand market will turn up



Weight is not a huge consideration for a new rider and IMO it is not a heavy bike at 15kg, my current daily ride, a Dawes 501, weighs the same, and about the same as the 201 that I got started on years ago. I consider my road bike a light bike.



marknotgeorge said:


> Decathlon's spot on for inexpensive bikes. I've got my girl's Christmas bikes there if I hadn't found some ex-display bargains.



Yep, if I was starting out now then that's where I'd go. £129.99 for that bike and I'd happily do a long tour on it. I've hired loads of them in Spain for day rides and they are an unbelievable bargain!


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (6 Jan 2017)

MarkF said:


> Weight is not a huge consideration for a new rider and IMO it is not a heavy bike at 15kg, my current daily ride, a Dawes 501, weighs the same, and about the same as the 201 that I got started on years ago. I consider my road bike a light bike.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, if I was starting out now then that's where I'd go. £129.99 for that bike and I'd happily do a long tour on it. I've hired loads of them in Spain for day rides and they are an unbelievable bargain!


Ok,I'll put it another way.
It's a piece of crap and about the ugliest bike I have saw.
Starting from the bottom isn't the best way IMO,and I see no reason why even a beginner can't have a quality bike from the off.If I had started biking with something like that all those years ago,It would have put me off for life.
If the OP doesn't take to cycling,then at least she has something that will have half a chance of getting her money back.
As opposed to selling that one for 50 quid on gumtree(if you're lucky )
Not wanting to put the cat amongst the pigeons or wanting an argument here,and I have said this before.
I wouldn't touch a Retail park bike,and especially Not Decathlon efforts.I did have a look one day and their btwins frame quality is questionable.
That's putting it nicely


----------



## MarkF (7 Jan 2017)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Ok,I'll put it another way.
> It's a piece of crap and about the ugliest bike I have saw.
> Starting from the bottom isn't the best way IMO,and I see no reason why even a beginner can't have a quality bike from the off.If I had started biking with something like that all those years ago,It would have put me off for life.
> If the OP doesn't take to cycling,then at least she has something that will have half a chance of getting her money back.
> ...


 
I've real life experience of them, I've hired the very same bike umpteen times as they are ubiquitous in Spanish rental companies. I flew into Barcelona and did an 8 day tour of Catalonia on one, hired at 8 euros per day. No issues and not bad for a "piece of crap", for me (knowing them) there was no point in flying out one of my own bikes for such a short tour.

Do I like the look of them? No, they are pig ugly. Do I want to own one? No. But IMO they are the perfect bike for a beginner and at £129.99 it's great value, hire companies don't stock up bikes that cannot take abuse. Residuals? If, as you say, you get £50 back on Gumtree then you'd have had many miles of "getting started" for a measly £79.99, thus, it's residual value is better than your "quality" bike.

The Halford bike is a cheap bike, but one highly specced with cheap components, the B'twin is cheap yet sturdy & simple bicycle, completely different things.


----------



## Tin Pot (7 Jan 2017)

pari_girl said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like some help with buying a new bike.
> As this is my first bike I dont intend to spend a lot right now.
> ...



My first bike was similar - a full suspension MTB from Halfords about £80.

It will make cycling a misery.

The chain falling off a few times each ride.

Shifting gear removed the skin from my thumbs. Even with gloves on.


----------



## greekonabike (7 Jan 2017)

pari_girl said:


> Hi all
> 
> I would like some help with buying a new bike.
> As this is my first bike I dont intend to spend a lot right now.
> ...



Hello Pari, 

I wouldn't touch the Indi with a barge pole. The problem with this type of bike is that it looks good but it's built down to a cost. There's a lot of cheap full suspension mountain bikes on the market but the majority of them are made out of very poor quality components and are designed to appeal to a wide range of people in terms of aesthetics. 

If I were you, and I was using the bike for what you are intending, I would try to find an inexpensive hybrid bike (no suspension - you don't really need it plus it makes the bike heavier and narrower tyres - make you quicker). 

If it's not urgent I would keep on looking for a second hand example. There's a chance that bikes with a retail of £200+ are being sold for less than that as unwanted gifts. 

I wish you the best of luck in your search. Just remember to apply common sense when purchasing second hand. If it seems too good to be true it probably is. Ask to see a proof of purchase, not everyone will have one but it doesn't mean the bikes nicked. A lot of people register their bikes on sites like Bikeregister and Immobilise. They put in the bikes serial number and description and can log if it gets stolen. I know that Bikeregister provides you with a document when you register your bike and that would normally indicate all is OK. 

If you can't find anything then cancel your gym membership, spend more money on a bike and get riding


GOAB


----------



## Anna Scott (10 Jan 2017)

Thanks everybody for information! I'll go to Decathlon!


----------



## pari_girl (14 Jan 2017)

Hello Everyone 
Thank you so much for all your replies really appreciate it. It has been really helpful for buying my first 
In fact I did not expect so many responses 

I have decided not to get the Apollo bike  Actively looking for second hand bikes on Gumtree 
Ok so now I have been offered a free bike its a Raleigh ( yippe I know the cycle brands now) Problem is this bike was lying around for 4 years now
I am posting pictures here so can get some advise if I ca get this repaired - well if is it actually repairable. 
Is the repair cost worth it ?


----------



## Cycleops (14 Jan 2017)

The good thing you can say about it is it's free, afraid it pretty much goes downhill after that.

If it's been laying round for four years you can add at least another couple of decades to its real age.. it might very well be repairable but how much money do you want to throw at it. It looks like a basic model, nothing wrong with that but it might never be very pleasant to ride. The steel rims won't stop in the wet without special pads, the wheels will likely need truing, needs new chain, chainset, possibly tyres, new tubes. That's just the stuff I can see. Do you really want to spend money that you won't get back when it comes to selling?

There must be some better stuff out there.


----------



## jefmcg (14 Jan 2017)

pari_girl said:


> Is the repair cost worth it ?


If you don't know anyone to help you with this, take it into a bike shop and get a quote. Tell them you only want minimum to make it safe and rideable. If you don't like the total, then thank them and walk away. Take the bike to a recycling charity if there is one in your neighbourhood.

If you don't know a good LBS (local bike shop) then tell us where you live, and someone will know one. Also, someone might step up and help get it on the road if they are nearby.

A friend needed a more upright bike following back surgery was able to get a skip-rescue bike back on the road for the cost of new tubes and tyres. It's not a great bike, but it does the job - and I will pass it on to a new owner when she is done with it. Note, new tubes and tyres will be at least £30, and then you add cables and brakes and it would be easy for this bike to cost well over £100 before labour just to make it safe. To be sure, the rusty wheel rims worry me, but I don't know if that can be fixed with a little oil and elbow grease.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2017)

@pari_girl that would be agreat bike to get you around town but i would estimate about £60 - 100 to get that mobile again unless you can do a lot of it yourself

its a nice project for sure , if thats the kind of bike you want you , i have the green Ladies Brace of Bromwich's that i am sure we could work a deal out .

it has been service by myself about 3 months ago and used very lightly since


----------



## Cycleops (15 Jan 2017)

Great suggestion by @biggs682 . You'll can be assured they are good to go and you won't have to mess with anything yourself.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Great suggestion by @biggs682 . You'll can be assured they are good to go and you won't have to mess with anything yourself.



in all fairness it been all apart and all bearings apart from the rear wheel hub have been stripped , cleaned and re greased , new brake cables and later style longer mtb pads fitted if it done 5 miles since thats it .

down sides are steel rims but in quite good condition , only 5 gears and the tyres are useable for sure but not brilliant , certainly good enough


----------



## Mb49 (16 Jan 2017)

Hi. Like you said you don't want to spend much and you know you won't get much. What I would say is don't get full suspension, it will be worse than rubbish. I personally wouldn't buy used , as you'll just get some worse rubbish, but without a warranty. I'd say go in halfords cycle department ask to speak to person who knows the bikes well, as some don't.Ask for their best deals. Halfords aren't bad , a lot of people slag them off , but depending what you want they can be a good option.Hope this helps


----------

